# proof of Spanish address for a UK conveyancer!



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Dear God - this is complicated!

I live in Spain and I am now selling my house in England

To proceed with a sale, my conveyancer firstly needs 'proof of ID' (no problem).

Secondly - I need to provide 'proof of address'. As most of you will know - this is normally either a bank statement or a utility bill.

My UK bank cannot accept a non-UK address - my UK account is currently registered to my parents address - the bank confirmed that this is fine by them - they just need a contact address.

My Spanish is account is a joint account with my partner. All printed communication from the bank is addressed to her - because she just happens to be the first name on the account. This does nothing to prove my address.

We are living in rented property in Spain - as such - all the utility bills are addressed to the landlady - so no proof of address!

I have provided various other documents which prove my Spanish address (in my eyes) but the conveyancers still keep saying 'bank account or utility bill'!

Surely I can't be the first person to encounter this problem!

Any advice will be very much appreciated!

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> Dear God - this is complicated!
> 
> I live in Spain and I am now selling my house in England
> 
> ...


padrón certificate?

The UK lawyers accepted that as proof of my address when my dad died & I was executor.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> padrón certificate?
> 
> The UK lawyers accepted that as proof of my address when my dad died & I was executor.


Thank you xabiachica - I have already provided padron/rental agreement/a letter from my mortgage company - all of which show my Spanish address. After your comment - I will now press them further on the padron

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

Ask your Spanish bank to swap your names around? Does your name not appear on the bank statement as its a joint account?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreamwork said:


> Ask your Spanish bank to swap your names around? Does your name not appear on the bank statement as its a joint account?


Thank you Dreamwork

Yeah - I know - that seems obvious, but when I spoke to the woman in my local bank she didn't do that but she gave me a personalised letter stating my address - which the conveyancer has so far ignored. And we don't normally get printed statements - and when we access our account online there is nowhere that quotes our address.

I may have to talk to that woman again - but that normally involves a very long queue - Spanish banks are still stuck in the 1970s - closing at 2pm!

Steve


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

hmm, do you have a Spanish mobile?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If it were me...

I would politely, but firmly insist that the documents they are asking for simply do not exist so it doesn't matter how many times they ask for them, they are not going to appear. 
I would offer what you have already offered in a list and explain that they have to choose from the list as the documents they ask for are not, and never will be, available.
Then I'd point out that because of this, which is so simple to solve, the whole deal has been stopped, which is bad for everyone involved.
Then, if you can, (I'm not sure who appointed the conveyencer. In fact I've never heard that word before so you can tell I've never bought property in the UK!) let them know that you can make enquires in other companies at any time...
Maybe you should anyway just to see what your options are.
BTW I suppose you've offered to have any document translated, have you?

And what about the "Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Unión" which you no doubt have. That's a certificate issued by the Spanish government so if that isn't good enough for them...


----------

